# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Russian HDD

## Anixx

You possibly think that now all computer storage devices are produced in Thailand or China? 
You are wrong. Russia also can!  
(НИИФИ и ВТ: Серийно изготавливаемая продукция) 
This hard disk drive has the capacity of 25 MBytes (yes, not GBytes), dimensions of 96х209х290 mm and a weight of 5 kg! 
It is advertised as portable by the producer. 
For comparison, my flash USB drive that fits on one finger has the capacity of 32 GB, that is more than 1000 times greater.

----------


## ishmourzin

Purpose is unclear. Лично мне не нужно.

----------


## Anixx

You can also look at their job offers НИИФИ и ВТ: Список вакансий 
Chief of production department 15000 rub/month ($500/month)
Engineering programmer 12000 rub/month ($400/month)
Engineer at components purchasing department 8000 rub/month ($266/month)
Chief quality control engineer 12000 rub/month ($400/month)

----------


## translationsnmru

Это диск не для домашнего компьютера, разумеется. С сайта:  средний срок службы, лет  - 15 Накопитель ВБ НЖМД-25 по условиям эксплуатации соответствует требованиям для аппаратуры групп исполнения 1.1, 1.2, 1.3, 1.5, 1.7, 1.8, 2.1.1, 3.1.1 и 3.3 по ГОСТ В20.39.304-76 в рабочем диапазоне температур *от минус 10 до 65 C в условиях жестких механических воздействий*. 
Даже у не слишком емкого диска с таким уровнем надежности могут найтись покупатели. Есть же специализированные компьютеры, всякие станки и другие машины с ЧПУ, работающие в сложных условиях. Вообще, если производят, причем серийно, значит, кому-то эти винты нужны.

----------


## Anixx

> Это диск не для домашнего компьютера, разумеется. С сайта:  средний срок службы, лет  - 15 Накопитель ВБ НЖМД-25 по условиям эксплуатации соответствует требованиям для аппаратуры групп исполнения 1.1, 1.2, 1.3, 1.5, 1.7, 1.8, 2.1.1, 3.1.1 и 3.3 по ГОСТ В20.39.304-76 в рабочем диапазоне температур *от минус 10 до 65 C в условиях жестких механических воздействий*.

 И чем этот уровень надежности превосходит уровень надежности обычных жестких дисков или флешек из магазина? Флешки и SSD, например, вообще к вибрации нечувствительны. А время наработки на отказ данного девайса 50000 часов, что на два порядка меньше времени наработки на отказ обычных жестких дисков (типично, 1 000 000 часов).   

> Даже у не слишком емкого диска с таким уровнем надежности могут найтись покупатели. Есть же специализированные компьютеры, всякие станки и другие машины с ЧПУ, работающие в сложных условиях. Вообще, если производят, причем серийно, значит, кому-то эти винты нужны.

 Судя по их зарплатам, не очень-то покупают. Хотя, единственными покупателями, судя по всему, являются военные, которым запрещено использовать импортное оборудование.

----------


## Doomer

> И чем этот уровень надежности превосходит уровень надежности обычных жестких дисков или флешек из магазина? Флешки и SSD, например, вообще к вибрации нечувствительны. А время наработки на отказ данного девайса 50000 часов, что на два порядка меньше времени наработки на отказ обычных жестких дисков (типично, 1 000 000 часов).

 я вам как специалист могу сказать
по уровню надежность такая жестянка переплюнет любой современный диск, причем раз в 50, если не больше
А флешки и ССД имеют *весьма* ограниченный ресурс записи
Но это не самое главное. Самое главное что у этого девайса есть свой интерфейс, отличный от современного САТА и скорее всего отвечающий каким-нибудь старючим ГОСТам для каких-нибудь старючих железяк

----------


## Eric C.

Founder's Blog - Jitbit: Chinese Magical Hard-Drive 
At least, these guys aren't cheating. xD But while reading the description I had a strong feeling the device was coming right from the soviet era (smth around 1970-1980s)

----------


## Anixx

> Founder's Blog - Jitbit: Chinese Magical Hard-Drive 
> At least, these guys aren't cheating. xD But while reading the description I had a strong feeling the device was coming right from the soviet era (smth around 1970-1980s)

 Well the USSR already could produce better drives  ::

----------


## Anixx

> я вам как специалист могу сказать
> по уровню надежность такая жестянка переплюнет любой современный диск, причем раз в 50, если не больше
> А флешки и ССД имеют *весьма* ограниченный ресурс записи

 В таком объем флешки и обычные диски можно продублировать сотни, если не тысячи раз.   

> Но это не самое главное. Самое главное что у этого девайса есть свой интерфейс, отличный от современного САТА и скорее всего отвечающий каким-нибудь старючим ГОСТам для каких-нибудь старючих железяк

 Там интерфейс ST - обычный интерфейс, который был распространен до появления дисков IDE.

----------


## Doomer

> В таком объем флешки и обычные диски можно продублировать сотни, если не тысячи раз.

 и куда их втыкать?   

> Там интерфейс ST - обычный интерфейс, который был распространен до появления дисков IDE.

 даже ST интерфейсов было несколько, поэтому слово "обычный" здесь не к месту

----------

